# Pigeons Being Poisoned



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

This is barbaric, this is something we should get together on and try to fight it somehow.



http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=67141


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Poisoning Pigeons*

Its supposed to be illegal if they did not the "Urban Wildlife Society" first.



Mel Holt, an official with the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Law Enforcement agency, said that "It is in violation of federal law to use any chemical that could pose a threat to wildlife without the expressed written consent of his office.'' After a brief check of his records, he said that his office had no record of having received an application to use such measures. taken from article http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/GCCPijPsnArt.html


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Unfortunately, it appears from the Milford CT news article that the City has obtained the necessary permits. It will still be helpful for people who are concerned to POLITELY contact the City and try to educate them about the long term ineffectiveness of poison as a deterrent, the danger to protected species of wildlife (and pets) that may ingest the poisoned bait food, the inhumane manner of death for the pigeons and other creatures that may die, that according to the news article a lot of the problems appear to have been exacerbated by the city's lack of proper maintenance of the buildings (broken windows, etc), and also that the PICAS organization may be able to assist them in finding humane ways to deter the pigeons from nesting and roosting where they are. Just some thoughts.

Terry


----------



## Rockie (Jan 18, 2005)

It's things like this that make me ashamed to be part of the human race...
and it's sites like this that help me hold on to hope for a better future. I just know however that it will be a really long time before man will truly respect animals and their rights to live on this earth in peace.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You are so right, Leslie
It will take a long, long time, if it will ever happen, that humans will at least leave the animals live in peace.

Reti


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sadly this happens more then you would like to know. Thats why I think trapping and relocating can help in this situation. Also studys of insureing safe closers to nesting site. Stopping the pigeons from entering these areas. As then they move on to other areas. Theres no true answer. But at the price said to be in the article. Trapping would be so much cheaper. Even quarterly trapping under contract would be cheaper. The city should look into this. Or even start a program there self to do so. The public would be proud to see a humane thing being done.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*For What It Is Worth ?*

I have been doing the cut and paste thing of the news article to all the various animal rights groups I can find. I am afraid my racing faterinity by and large are afraid of such groups. For fear that that some of their practices are not correct.

In the mean time, the public is being told that they are being protected from various desease from these "filth ridden vermin." Perhaps what we need is some good video footage of this inhumane killing. 

My guess, is the only thing that will stop this type of activity, is a few hundred phone calls from the LOCAL voters, calling the mayor and city council. We certainly have our work cut out for us.


----------



## newbie (Feb 25, 2005)

Horrible..I can not imagine having to witness such a thing..

CR


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Why Not Ask Ct. Spca ?*

What is the Conn. SPCA doing about this. I only wish this would result in 10,000 emails. I would like to hear their lame excuse.

[email protected]


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*News Flash !!!!!*

Dear Warren,

Thank you for your concern about the pigeons in Milford. No pigeons have been harmed at this time, as the baiting program has yet to start and the poisoning is not scheduled to take place for another two weeks.

The MSPCA is working on this issue with the Humane Society of the United States and staff have been busy making calls to the Milford officials. The MSPCA and HSUS are hoping to resolve this issue with the town very quickly and the HSUS is offering to pay for a non-lethal solution (the use of avipel) to humanely resolve the pigeon situation. 

We are currently waiting for a response from town officials and will hopefully have the situation resolved very soon. If the town decides not to take us up on the offer to pay for a humane resolution, we will be sending out a press release to increase pressure for the town to do the right thing.

Thank you again for your concern,

Cheryl Jacobson
Living With Wildlife Program Coordinator


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Warren,

This is great, great news......please make sure we all know whether to "turn on the heat" in regard to Milford....surely hope the town officials will consider their offer.

Thanks for keeping us posted on this.
Linda


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Milford, Mass. NOT Milford Conn.*

Here is the address to send your concerns to, my previous email to Conn was incorrect :

[email protected]


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*The MSPCA and HSUS are hoping to resolve this issue with the town very quickly and the HSUS is offering to pay for a non-lethal solution (the use of avipel) to humanely resolve the pigeon situation. * 
I just did a seach on avipel & found the product contains:
Anthraquinone

Here is a link to a website explaining this chemical.

http://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_Chemical.jsp?Rec_Id=PC36205

After reviews this information, I'm  as to how anyone can validate this method as humane. 

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Cindy,

I understand your concern. However, if I had a choice between the two chemicals, I would opt for the AVIPEL, here is their web site:

http://www.airepel.com/product.htm

I am not sure it gives a fair picture, to break down a formula to some of it's basic compounds, if we did that, I doubt you would want to eat a lot of the prepared foods in your kitchen. Not to mention the use of various products that may be sitting under your kitchen or bathroom sinks.

As it stands right now, the city of Milford, Mass. has rejected the non-lethal option, as they appear hell bent on killing the birds. So, this discussion may just be academic. As it looks right now, there will be dead pigeons falling from the sky, in a few weeks.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I am amazed that more of the townspeople themselves are not protesting this method. Especially since they have been notified and aware that it is coming. I know that if my town were planning such a thing and it became public, I think many people would protest...even those that are not particularly fond of pigeons. The method just sounds dangerous to even the birds they do not want to eliminate and possibly even to people's pets who might ingest the poisoned corn...most dogs will eat ~anything.~
I hope the town reconsiders its decision.

Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*You don't know Massachusetts people*

The image of a cold distant people can sometimes best describe the people here. They are VERY concerned about history and will go out of their way to preserve each and every bit of the past - especially in places like Boston, Concord and Lexington. The killing of these pigeons is, my guess, a way for them to preserve that past from being ruined.

I think in the long run, they will be wasting their money. It would be more cost-effective to put up some netting because even though they may kill the pigeons this time around and eradicate the place of them, pigeons will once again find the place and settle back in there. They will be doing this year after year until they realize it's best to just put up some kind of netting to keep them out. But again, you do not know Massachusetts people. Sometimes they will spend a fortune to save a penny and never learn from it. 

I know, I live in Massachusetts. It runs like that. We have Mitt Romney as governor. I think that says it all.

Don't be surprised if there is no outcry against this. That's just the way most Massachusetts people view things like pigeons. I love the animals but there aren't too many like me around in the state it seems.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

The more food supply they have the more they breed , the more they breed the more problems there are are due to over populations. The more over populated they are the more public opinion truns south on them. I think in the long run some that think they are helping are in fact hurting.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well of course, you are right about the feeding of pigeons. They do keep on breeding. Even if I were to stop feeding them, there are others here who would keep feeding them. There are also farms here that the pigeons visit and of course dumpsters. It would have to be a collective effort on everyone here to stop them from breeding and I don't think that's going to happen. There are some people who love them and want to help them. I will promise after this winter is over to gradually cut down on feeding them and get to the point where I will stop it. But I don't think they will go away. There are farms here and plenty of fields for them to feed in when the weather gets warmer. Pigeons will find a way to stay if they want to.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

Gary no doubt there are allways going to be some sort of food supply or they will just die off completey . Some common sence has to be used though , If someone is pounding feed to a feral flock they are going to breed more, it is really quite that simple , there is a state with these where they quit laying once intake hits a particular point and yet they can maitain health. 
With an elevated food supply they will lay year round, or at the very least start earlier in the year and breed later into the Fall/early Winter. Bottom line is feed or don't feed, it make's no never mind to me, but once the population become a problem the end results are bad public relations for the pigeons.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Feeding Wild Birds and Animals*



Motherlodelofts said:


> The more food supply they have the more they breed , the more they breed the more problems there are are due to over populations. The more over populated they are the more public opinion truns south on them. I think in the long run some that think they are helping are in fact hurting.


 Our city has passed ordinances againest feeding birds, in particular pigeons and geese. The wording was such, that you would be ok with a small bird feeder in your own yard. How did this come about ? A favorite past time of people, was to go to the park to feed the geese. I was one of them.  They became so overpopulated, and refused to fly south !!! The result was droppings, lots and lots and lots of them !!  

You could no longer walk around the park's pond. It became a "health issue", and the health department got involved. It has been 2 years now, and the population or 90% has moved on.

In terms of pigeons, with enough feed, I could increase the feral population by tens of thousands. It would become a 'Health Issue", except they are not federally protected, like the geese. The result would be, killing. The same thing happened at an apartment complex, except it was feral cats. People were not allowed to have pets in the apartments, so they would all place food out for the cats. I saw them, maybe hundreds of them. It became a "Health Issue", many were shipped off to the SPCA, and you know what that means.  
To all our friends on this site, who feed ferals, this must be something to think about. Feed + Pigeons = Population explosion = "Health Concerns" = desire to control pigeons = bad. I don't have the answer. If I ventured a guess, I would simply offend those who care for our feral friends.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*poison versus predator*

In SF, I have watched the shrinking of feral flocks over especially the past 2 months. The areas that used poison, had minimal success (individuals as opposed to city officials) in comparison to the "introduction of natural predators". I know of three specific locations where I have seen hawks and the flock seems to split and relocate on its own. I interrupted an afternoon snack the other day to find that the hawk was eating the first squab that I had ever seen upclose and personal while the parents watched. As sad as that was, I was left w/the feeling that a natural balance was occurring. And I guess I'd rather see a hawk eating the pij than see a glut of disabled pigeons walking around w/maimed feet or wings from some of the inhumane "deterrents"
that are put out for them. And of course poison.

I am guilty of feeding the ferals. I guess when fall set in last year I felt so badly for them 'cause they were visibly having a hard time. I wanted to help them. And it is also true, that they are like all living things and are attracted to food and water supply, but unable to clean up after themselves. There is no way for them to go unnoticed when they congregate, and they end up a little like the children of divorcing parents.
fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

*To all our friends on this site, who feed ferals, this must be something to think about. Feed + Pigeons = Population explosion = "Health Concerns" = desire to control pigeons = bad. I don't have the answer. If I ventured a guess, I would simply offend those who care for our feral friends*

Hi Warren,

I am one of the guilty ones who feeds the ferals....in fact, because I don't actually own any pigeons, it is the only way I interact with them. But, I do not take any offense to your statements or Scott's either, for that matter.

The statements make sense and I have thought long and hard about this issue since the last time we had a pretty big discussion here concerning the pros and cons of feeding ferals. Because the winter here was particularly bitter, I felt the need to help the ferals out by feeding them. I feed about one ounce per bird per day, so hopefully, overfeeding isn't an issue. However, once the warmer weather comes and neighbors are out and about more, I may have to curtail the regular feedings, at least on my property. My reasoning for this is to avoid attracting negative attention from the neighbors which would result in complaints and fines (there is a law against ground feeding in my town) and also I do not want this flock to become dependent solely on me. I want them to seek out and be aware of other sources of food, just in case I am ever forced to stop feeding altogether or if something unforseen ever happened to me. 

I am going to continue to think on this dilemma, because that is exactly what it is...a dilemma. How to help out and be able to interact with our feral friends without exacerbating their negative reputation and without contributing to overpopulation. I love seeing them everyday and feel good about sending them on their way with full bellies, but I also don't want to "kill them with kindness" by my actions.

JMHO
Linda


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

The city of Milford MA is meeting on this tommorrow to arrange a poison program date. If any sees any new posting or information on it, please post.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Update: Milford Mass To Poison Pigeons*

UPDATE!!!!! Don't forget to make those calls to Milford's Town Manager Louis Celozzi and help the pigeons. We are getting closer to saving them!! 508 634-2303

Thanks to the Humane Society and several people who were persistant in making it known to the various organizations. 
I am so glad that I was one of the ones who alerted the Humane Society. Please never sit back and think someone else will help.
All effort counts!!!!  Please see update below

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=67486


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*UPDATE March 16- MILFORD POISON PLAN*

Thanks to all who are helping!!


http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=67512


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

feralpigeon said:


> I guess I'd rather see a hawk eating the pij than see a glut of disabled pigeons walking around w/maimed feet or wings from some of the inhumane "deterrents"
> that are put out for them.
> fp



I couldn't agree more Nancy. I use almost the same words to people at my work who try to chase crows away from baby birds nest or some ill fated cottontail baby. It's the food chain, ugly as it is, but animals are _*usually*_ never greedy, taking only what they need to survive. It's the same good will I feel towards the native american indians who hunt for legitimate reasons.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

The Milford "Critter-Getters" posted a message on their local community message boards. Please check it out

http://www.exploreokoboji.com/bulletinboard/subject_display.asp?topic_id=1845&subject_id=2501

Can we post on it I wonder?


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Milford?*

Someone sent me the Critter-Getter link, but does anyone think this is related to Milford Mass? It may be related to something else?


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*It's another city!!!*

Maybe we should start a forum on poison alerts

http://www.exploreokoboji.com/news_local_sty.asp?sty=44456

This is sad. I'm new to the pigeon world and now have come to realize that when the cities get too many pigeons they just poison them. I wish now that I would have never noticed, its very heartbreaking.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> I couldn't agree more Nancy. I use almost the same words to people at my work who try to chase crows away from baby birds nest or some ill fated cottontail baby. It's the food chain, ugly as it is, but animals are _*usually*_ never greedy, taking only what they need to survive. It's the same good will I feel towards the native american indians who hunt for legitimate reasons.


Thanks Brad & Pittsburgh24,

Another thought on that issue as well, that they know what to do to protect as best they can from a natural predator. They see the predator, even if only after the "first" event, and make adjustments.

They can't see or smell the poison in many instances. They are used to trusting that if someone puts food out for them, it's their's to eat. 

And I think Pittsburgh24, that it would be a wonderful thing if PT used some of the momentum from Milford and had a poison alert section where members could likewise get info on who to make well-placed calls to. I suspect that this all goes on just too regularly.
fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Nature's way*

If this is the case of nature's way of controlling the pigeon population by having predators and birds that are injured die this way, why are some of you trying to rescue these birds if you believe in this theory? Why don't you just let those birds that are injured stay the way they are, helpless and prey to the elements and predators? Maybe that's nature's way of keeping the population down.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

*So why DO we care?*

For myself, Garye, on the question of '*why* do we rescue them?', I feel that urban-living humanity has a certain responsibility for their welfare. 

It is actually a good question - one I sometimes ask myself. Like 'What is it about pigeons?'.

The feral pigeon is, in truth, a product of mankind's interference with nature. It is not natural to anywhere in the Americas or Australasia; it is not even natural to most parts of the UK or continental Europe - certainly not our towns and cities.

Of course, just as they've been domesticated elsewhere for 1000s of years, the pigeons in the UK became widely established when people kept them as a source of fresh meat, eggs and found several uses for their droppings. Otherwise, they would have only been found in their natural coastal cliff environment, and continued to live as truly wild birds. Though dropped-out racers help, to some extent, to increase the feral numbers, they are primarily descended from those way back in time who were left to fend for themselves when they were no longer popular for domestication.

I believe they were brought to America by the earliest European settlers, and it's a similar story in Australia.

OK, they adapt to city life - the nearest thing to living on cliffs and in caves for them - but it's a pretty hostile environment. In remote parts of Scotland, where real wild pigeons still exist, their only common predator is the peregrine falcon - true natural predator-prey interaction. But urban dwellers have so much more to face in terms of predators, disease (frequently through lack of their natural food), starvation, injury (often through mans' carelessness) and intolerance.

So to me, they are 'underdogs' - and having been such myself in the past, and needed help, I empathize with them. I guess that the more we have dealings with them, too, the more we see each one as an individual - just like us. And whatever the 'scientifically minded' conservationists believe about the importance of the species, every species is made up of individuals 

John


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*This could become a full time job !!*



pittsburgh24 said:


> Maybe we should start a forum on poison alerts
> 
> http://www.exploreokoboji.com/news_local_sty.asp?sty=44456
> 
> This is sad. I'm new to the pigeon world and now have come to realize that when the cities get too many pigeons they just poison them. I wish now that I would have never noticed, its very heartbreaking.


 Besides rats and mice, are there other animals or birds that are killed this way ? This just makes me sick !!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I was just trying to make a point. For those of you who said that feeding feral pigeons increases the population and causes a problem and causes people to want to get rid of them, in a way, saving injured pigeons can be construed in the same way. We are both interfering with nature. We are both contributing to the problem.

When I do feed the ferals, I give them very little. I do not give them even so much as a pound a day. I have noticed that I have lost about half of my flock due to the fact that I do not feed them that much. They have found somewhere else where they can get more food and half of the flock has moved on. I know this because I recognize some of the ones I used to feed are now at another place. So obviously I'm not giving them a lot of food and I never have.

For the winter I would like to get them through it (what's left of my flock) and then taper off when natural food is around for them. I wish there was a better way for people and pigeons to live in harmony with each other without it getting out of hand but unless people see the positive sides of the pigeon, they will mostly be construed as dirty useless birds.

We need to form a campaign about the positive aspects of the pigeon and we all know that they do have positives! They've served us during wars, they've rescued people, and they've helped us communicate through the ages. Pigeons can be a wonderful birds. It's up to us to promote that.

And for those who think the pigeon is dirty because of its droppings, I read that in one country those droppings are being used as fertilizer. So even their crap does have a positive!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*running interference*



Garye said:


> For those of you who said that feeding feral pigeons increases the population and causes a problem and causes people to want to get rid of them, in a way, saving injured pigeons can be construed in the same way. We are both interfering with nature.
> 
> **A doctor interferes with nature when attempting to relieve suffering for a patient presenting with an illness or injury. I'm no doctor, but I can recognize suffering and feel a natural impulse to try and alleviate it. Additionally, I have yet to rescue a pigeon whose injury was caused by another animal, they were all injured by humans. I also make phone calls to city departments that I think should know about a "bad situation". Interference of a beneficial kind I hope. I plainly and simply don't run accross the volumes of sick or disabled dogs, cats, or other animals in the way I do w/pijies. Nor do I find the rampant unwillingness to help other animals the way I do with pigeons. Additionally, I don't want to refrain from that kind of interference only to find one day that no interference is necessary
> 'cause there are no more ferals to come to the aid of. That these intelligent, sweet natured birds are done in as Warren says like a rodent......is unthinkable.
> ...


**Yes, I read that also. I think it was France and that they use it to fertilize a type of mushroom that is considered a delicacy. Yet, there is a recent thread w/a link to a petition against killing the pigeons there as well. They are the world's "Rodney Dangerfield" animal!!

fp


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I think that either France or Italy, pigeon poop is still used in some vineyards!

Essence de Pigeon, so to speak 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Why I think my flock split up*

In response to the one who said there could be other reasons why my flock split up, well one thing for sure is this: I had changed the food I had given them from sunflower seeds to a more better seed and they didn't like it. As a matter of fact, I went back to the corn and sunflower seeds for the ones that did show up, they ate it up, and obviously went back to the flock and told them "He's bringing back the good stuff" and now I've got more pigeons coming back to greet me.

The weather's been getting mild and I noticed that the pigeons seem to be looking for food more on their own. They're not roosting in the familiar places as much. Towards night they go back to their roosting spots but in the day time they're out and about looking for food. So I'm hoping as I'm tapering off the food, that they'll spend more time finding their own food.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> In response to the one who said there could be other reasons why my flock split up, well one thing for sure is this: I had changed the food I had given them from sunflower seeds to a more better seed and they didn't like it. As a matter of fact, I went back to the corn and sunflower seeds the best for the ones that did show up, they ate it up, and obviously went back to the flock and told them "He's bringing back the good stuff" and now I've got more pigeons coming back to greet me.
> 
> Hi Garye,
> 
> ...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I never really took it as insulting what you said*

I was just terrified that there might be other reasons why my flock split up - especially poisoning and I've looked everywhere for evidence of this: dead bodies, strange feed, but I could thankfully find nothing. I think what happened was that I not only cut down on what I fed them but I also started feeding them the other stuff they're not too keen on. So evidently they were able to find other places for more delicious feed I guess.

It's just when you wrote that there might be other reasons for the splitting of the flock that I got nervous thinking maybe they were getting poisoned here but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

I myself have never seen any pigeons lying dead on the ground in areas I know there is poison being put down. A guy I know who was a foreman for PG&E said that PG&E poisons them regularly and that it could be an hour or more after they eat it that they would be somewhere else and just fall over dead. Many of the "stops" I make over the course of a day I cannot linger at. I guess I should have a little "first aid" kit in my vehicle just in case.

fp


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

That is just awful what they do. What a horrible death.  
Taylor


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What constitutes a first-aid kit for poisoned pigeons? I want to keep something like that in my car in the advent I do come across poisoned pigeons. 

So far, I have gotten back most of my flock when I changed back over to their favorite foods but I have noticed that not too many people are feeding them like they used to. I think the pigeons are out there looking for food. They seem to come back to their roosting places towards night time. But I could be wrong, who knows. I'm just glad to see my favorites coming back to me again. I never thought I'd be able to notice the difference between some pigeons from others but some of them I can and I miss them when they're not around. But they usually come back!

I've cut down on the food so they're being forced to look for food on their own. I'm sure they hate it but well we have to get them up and about and on their own some time.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Resident From Palm Coast Florida Comments*

What nerve he has to comment from Florida!  

http://www.milforddailynews.com/opinion/view.bg?articleid=67821


Letter copied from Milford Daily News

The answer is extermination
Sunday, March 20, 2005 
Chicken wire? Putting that stuff up will only force the pigeons to go elsewhere to roost. Like on the Milford Daily News building, and other people's homes. You can't trap them and bring them elsewhere, they'll only come back. 

It is not fair for citizens to take the problem(s) over by screening their homes because of the chicken wire at public buildings. Have the animal and pigeon lovers send a "Daily Pigeon Squad" up to the tower and stand guard each day. Get rid of the pigeons by extermination and be done with it. 



VICTOR FILOSA 

Former Resident of Milford 

Palm Coast, Fla.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*List for a mobile first aid*



Garye said:


> What constitutes a first-aid kit for poisoned pigeons? I want to keep something like that in my car in the advent I do come across poisoned pigeons.
> 
> Now that's a good topic to make a list for. Hope you and others will add to it, here's a starter.
> 1. collapsed cardboard box
> ...


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*I know I must be stupid but...*

what is activated charcoal and where does one find it? What or how do you apply it to a poisoned pigeon? I really don't know how to save a pigeon so I need help from all of you who do just in case I come across one.


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Maybe all the town citizens didn't know that they were poisoning those poor birds, or they didn't care about them .  
Taylor


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

*Yes I think Victor has problems...*

He probably was a bully in his past - maybe perhaps he didn't feel loved when he was growing up. There are stories about children who were abused or who felt unloved and they took it out on animals by torturing them. He may think by poisoning them that it will be the end of the problem but I have a feeling this will be a yearly thing for them. After all they've done this in the past and the pigeons keep on coming back. It would be easier just to put up netting. But I have to keep my mouth shut - after all, what do I know? I'm just a pigeon lover.

I wonder if he bothers with the pigeons down in Florida now that he lives there.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Garye,

In answer to your question about treating poisoning, activated charcoal, etc....
I found a thread from 2002 which discusses avitrol poisoning and some possibilities for treatment, from a vet and at home. As I said, it is pretty old information, but the advice given then should still apply:
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=1013)

Hope this is helpful to you.
Linda


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info on how to treat a poisoned pigeon. I hope I never have to use it but you never know. After looking at this website, I'm realizing how prevalent poisoning is.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*My Mistake*

I guess we can say that Victor is a pigeon Nazi ? He must have some real issues in his life. We should feel sorry for him. Perhaps he was not loved as a child ? I can't help but think, that Victor wants to get a rise out of "Pigeon Lovers". Perhaps he needs a hug ?


Sorry, the above were my comments, that I accidently posted inside Pittsburg24. My intention was to quote his post, and ad my comments. I got careless and edited it instead.

My point was, we should not hate, or despise these people, who hate animals. They need love. But, they can be dangerous, they sometimes snap, and take it out on people.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I really try to understand these people who hate pigeons and in a way I do. No one wants crap all over their things and I used to think like that guy did until Hectoria came over to me on that day so long ago... Now I see their personalities - some can be funny, some pitying, I find it hard to hate them now. But really I do know where that guy was coming from, I just don't agree with him now. I just wish there was a way to teach pigeons to crap in one spot away from people (perhaps a toilet?). Maybe then they wouldn't be hated so much.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Good point Garye,

First I got to get my neighbor trained. He thinks my yard, is a toilet for his dog !


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Why is it supposed to be accepted that other pets can be a nuisance to neighbors but when it comes to pigeons they are actually exterminated or banned if they become a nuisance? 

I think you need to put up a fence so you can keep out your neighbor's nuisance.


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Update On The Milford Ma Pigeons*

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=68000


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Great News From Milford!!!!*

Thanks to all who have helped. Should we be contacting them to thank them!!!  

http://www.milforddailynews.com/localRegional/view.bg?articleid=68434


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

pittsburgh24 said:


> Thanks to all who have helped. Should we be contacting them to thank them!!!


Kudos to all for having a part in seeing that Avitrol was not used! Yes, I think it would be appropriate to thank the City for taking a non-lethal approach. Based upon this quote from the news article, it appears that they felt they took some unnecessary "heat":

_"Murray said Celozzi and Mazzuchelli took "undue and unnecessary" criticism from a wide range of people and organizations during the month-long public process of deciding what to do about the pigeons."_

Some nice thank you communications may well serve to smooth their ruffled feathers.

Terry


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Great News From Milford!!*

Quote from the recent article

"I'm glad people in the United States Humane Society and others educated us. It's a preferred option to the one we were going to take. You have improved the decision in this case. Absent your involvement we would have gone in a different direction," he said to a handful of people at last night's meeting.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

I would like to send an email thanking the town officials of Milford for opting for a non lethal method to help solve their pigeon problem. They probably got tons of complaints in the beginning when they were planning to use poison, so I think it would be only right to express appreciation that they reconsidered. However, I am not sure where would be this best place to write....I have found the web address for the town of Milford, which has a box you can click on to email town officials:

http://www.milford.ma.us/

Or would it be better to email the Milford Daily News conveying thanks?

Any opinions?

Linda


----------



## pittsburgh24 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Great News From Milford*

The thank you's probably should go to the

Board of Selectman and Mr. Celozzi 
Milford Town Hall 
52 Main St. Milford, Mass. 01757 

A Fax could be sent 508 634 2323 to the attention of the Board of Selectman

if you go that site 
http://www.milford.ma.us/

and click on Town Administrator, you can email Mr. Celozzi and the Board of Selectman individually, also if you click on the Board of Health, you can thank 
Mr. Mazzuchelli by email also.


----------

